

Virtual environments for Go - cradonn
https://github.com/DamnWidget/VenGO

======
NateDad
No, just no.

You can run versions of go side by side. Plus, go is really backwards
compatible, so unless you need to recreate an old binary exactly, you can
always just compile with a newer version. You can vendor dependencies with
godep to insulate conflicting dependencies. If you really really want to, you
can have different gopaths. You don't need this.

